# Why Bullet Statistics are Useless



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What matters when choosing your self defense ammo? Is it the muzzle energy? Is it the velocity? Is it the bullet weight? Which of these statistics is most important?

Why Bullet Statistics are Useless | Shooting The Bull


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well my primary carry gun is one of my gen3 Glock 23's which, of course, means I make use of the .40S&W cartridge. My chosen load for that caliber is either the Speer Gold Dot 165gr JHP in its "hot" configuration (#53970 coming in at 1150 fps and 484 ft/lbs of energy), or the Federal 165gr HST. These are serious loads and have a great track record on the street with police.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I carry the Critical Duty in my Glock 17 & 19, but would use the HST or GD without hesitation bc of its street rep. The Critical Duty performed like FMJ in the 3" barrel, but the HST was perfect in bare gel and denim gel tests, so that's what I have in my Shield. For now I'm using Federal Hydrashok in my G42, but I'm going to get some Precision One ASAP.

Have you checked out any reviews from shootingthebull?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> What matters when choosing your self defense ammo? Is it the muzzle energy? Is it the velocity? Is it the bullet weight? Which of these statistics is most important?


None of the above.
What really, truly matters? Use self-defense ammunition, and a gun, with which you can consistently hit exactly what you're aiming at, every time.
Bullet placement always trumps ballistics.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's pretty much what the article said!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> None of the above.
> What really, truly matters? Use self-defense ammunition, and a gun, with which you can consistently hit exactly what you're aiming at, every time.
> Bullet placement always trumps ballistics.


I have said this many times. Caliber and load is important, there's no doubt about that. But if you cannot deliver rounds to target accurately, consistently, confidently, and effectively, then it is obvious that another caliber is probably going to be the better choice.

People change. They get older, their bodies change, they get arthritis or suffer injuries from all manner of things. Perhaps bursitis has invaded their strong shoulder or they have a bum elbow. Or maybe they just need to try something else because the "I've always used this caliber" idea no longer works. It happens.

I have a neighbor friend with whom I spend 2 1/2 years shooting with every two weeks (we haven't gotten together since my last knee surgery in March). He is quite good and I doubt he would have any problems hitting a BG in the right areas to put him down. His handgun? A gen3 Glock 19. I have another neighbor friend who is one of the best handgun shooters I have ever had the pleasure to know. I'm not sure what he carries now but I suspect it is an H&K something or other in 9mm. He is damned good.

These men would be a BG's worse nightmare. Both of them can get their guns out quickly and can get on target and commence firing fast. Given the opportunity to get to their guns, my money would most definitely be on them to come out on top.

I have seen so many people over the years training with the wrong gun for them. It is pretty easy to see this when you seen them constantly adjusting their grip or taking too much time to acquire a sight picture and fire their gun or not being able to maintain consistent groups (we all have our bad days with this). I spent a year several years ago re-evaluating my primary carry gun choice. I went through a number of my guns and wound up back with my gen3 G23. But I do shoot some others and do have others in my carry stable. You really should do this if you can... have a number of guns in your carry stable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> That's pretty much what the article said!


...Well, then I'm glad that I didn't read it! :mrgreen:



SouthernBoy said:


> ...[H]ave a number of guns in your carry stable.


But then there's the opposite view: "Beware of the man with only one gun. He may know how to use it."


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

People who can shoot, will shoot anything they pick up pretty well. The real test for even a great shooter is whether they have the good judgment and awareness to avoid a fight in the first place, and whether they can still shoot well when they are in fear for their life.

Personally, I carry the cheapest hollow points I can find in everything (except a .380, which I rarely carry). Expanding bullets make sense on several levels...if the chambering is powerful enough to insure enough penetration. But, I don't think it matters very much that one bullet expands 0.01" more than another in lab experiments, and makes a perfect 'flower' design. It's fun and interesting to compare them, and may serve to demonstrate that one knows more than the average shooter about terminal ballistics, but too many new shooters place too much emphasis on product selection, and not enough on practice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But then there's the opposite view: "Beware of the man with only one gun. He may know how to use it."


Yes, this is true. However, having several to a number of guns in your carry stable serves a variety of purposes. With me, I do tend to go with a different gun on occasion for some reason that is pertinent at the time I do this. I do have a primary carry gun, which I have described already, but there are some others that are go to guns for me under certain given circumstances. For the main ones that fit this bill, I have triggers and actions that are very similar so that I am not jumping from a DAO, such as the Glock, to a single action, like my 1911's, or a DA, like my CZ-75B. For me, that would be a mistake.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bisley said:


> People who can shoot, will shoot anything they pick up pretty well. The real test for even a great shooter is whether they have the good judgment and awareness to avoid a fight in the first place, and whether they can still shoot well when they are in fear for their life.
> 
> Personally, I carry the cheapest hollow points I can find in everything (except a .380, which I rarely carry). Expanding bullets make sense on several levels...if the chambering is powerful enough to insure enough penetration. But, I don't think it matters very much that one bullet expands 0.01" more than another in lab experiments, and makes a perfect 'flower' design. It's fun and interesting to compare them, and may serve to demonstrate that one knows more than the average shooter about terminal ballistics, but too many new shooters place too much emphasis on product selection, and not enough on practice.


That is sort of what the writer addresses. The point is don't place too much value on statistics. The premium is on placement. When choosing a bullet, it's more important to know what the bullet does once it enters the body rather than how fast it travels on its way to the body, per se, but at the end of the day, hitting the target is the premium goal. Carry quality ammunition, by all means, but be able to employ it effectively. My personal goal is to avoid a conflict if I can, and thus far I have accomplished that pretty well. I have nothing to prove, and pride is the thing that gets most people killed in these type altercations. I could not care less about showing some punk I'm a man, nor am I less of a man b/c some punk thug says so. But if I ever do have to confront a threat, I'm going to be prepared and equipped to do so. Bullet statistics have little to do with that equation.


----------

